# Sylmar brand Olive Oil bottle



## Humabdos (Mar 7, 2005)

I picked this up at a garage sale last weekend in a box of bottles marked $20 for all. 
 It says SYLMAR BRAND LOS ANGELES OLIVE GROWERS ASSN LOS ANGELES, CAL 
 Its 7" 3/4 tall has a slight purple tint, smooth bottom, tooled top, whittled glass. 
 I'm guessing its from 1870s. Anyone know the approximate value. 
 Thanks, Glen


----------



## kastoo (Mar 7, 2005)

cool!  What were th rest of the bottles?  Any interesting crown tops or peppersauces?


----------



## Byronincoos (Mar 7, 2005)

Thought I'd pass this info on to you...the Los Angeles Olive Growers Ass'n was in business from 1895-1925. The "Slymar" trademark was registered on Feb., 13, 1906. They had filed the TM application on Oct. 14, 1905...serial# 13,601. It had been in use by the company since September 1901.

 This TM was used in several states, particularly California & Vermont; between the US & foreign nations especially England...and foreign Indian Tribes (whoever this was?).

 It was produced in 3 sizes (I have all 3).....all round. The miniature is the scarcest size with a value of around $8-$10. The 2 larger common sizes are in the $3-$7 range. ~Cool~ bottles....but still very common.

 Hope this helps.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Byronincoos,

 Welcome to the forums!

 I collect miniatures and sample bottles. When you mentioned a small size I checked to see what I had and sure enough it is SYLMAR BRAND OLIVE OIL.  I dug it here in Maine and it still has stopper inside. It is 3 1/4 in. tall. Seam stops at collar. Travelled quite a ways.
 Thanks for the info on it.


----------



## Humabdos (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks for that info Byron.
 I was going to do a little research on the CA olive growers tonight. I thought  mine might be older because the seam stops just above the shoulder
 1" 3/4 down from the rim.  I'll keep an eye out for the other two sizes and put em up on the shelf with my Monte santo Olive oil bottle.
 Glen


----------



## Byronincoos (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanx for the welcome! Glad to be around fellow birds of a feather. I counted the few 'samples' I have, and could only locate 58 examples....a couple a dozen others, or so, around here somewhere . *7* of these are duplicates.



> ORIGINAL:  Ye Olde Prospector
> 
> Hi Byronincoos,
> 
> ...


----------



## Byronincoos (Mar 8, 2005)

Your welcome Glen...glad to help out.  Byron


----------

